# Referencing Wordsearch 8 Books



## Karnes (Aug 6, 2009)

I apologize if this is not in the correct category, but considering it is referencing materials from a Bible software I figured why not.

I am doing a paper for my Hermenuetics class and am using some materials on Wordsearch 8. For instance I am using Luther's Commentary on Galatians and Matthew Pooles Commentary on the Holy Bible.

I have to utilize footnotes and bibliography, but can not find any references to how to cite the books from a Bible Software.

Any direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 6, 2009)

Wordsearch 8 has Turabian support built in, what format do you need to use?


----------



## Karnes (Aug 6, 2009)

I assume we are free to use any format we choose, as none has been specified. 

I have used Turabian before as well as MLA and APA.

I am fairly new at using the software, so if you could point me in the proper direction to using the Turabian that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Hungus (Aug 6, 2009)

I have never even seen the software but according to the quick use guide

"On the top toolbar, go to Options ►Settings ► Book Copy. Then select “Use Citations” and Turabian Citation Style."


----------



## Karnes (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow that is great. I gave it a quick try and that is exactly what I was looking for. I really appreciate your help especially considering you never used the product.

Thanks again Kelly.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 7, 2009)

NP at all. Better to teach someone willing to learn


----------

